# What army do you currently play?



## Nato13 (Aug 9, 2008)

Pretty straight forward this one, What Army/Armies do you currently play? 

And for those about to make a the leap into Fantasy, Which army are you going to use?


----------



## Othiem (Apr 20, 2008)

I heart empire. Really want to start up a skaven army as my second one, but holding out for the new skaven release in hopes of resculpted clan rats. I've got a big pile of kroot rifles left over from 40k that I can mod into jezzails too.


----------



## Crimson_fists (Oct 19, 2008)

tyranids and crimson fists, i'd start a dark elves army if i wanted a fantasy army


----------



## officer kerky (Jun 12, 2008)

i play dark eldar, daemon hunters, imperial guard, space marines and salamander space marines.

if i was going fantasy i would go britonian i think thats how you spell it


----------



## Cole Deschain (Jun 14, 2008)

Orks, Imperial Guard (with Witch Hunter Allies), Space Marines, and Tyranids.

In Fantasy, I run Bretonnians and Lizardmen.


----------



## Netganks (Oct 16, 2008)

i have collected eldar for 2 years and tomb kings for 5


----------



## Nato13 (Aug 9, 2008)

I currently play Dwarfs which i've collected over the past 8 years, and also use Ogre Kingdoms. My wife plays Tomb Kings (..playboy bunny themed tomb kings....hmmm) and my son plays Skaven.


----------



## Captain Galus (Jan 2, 2008)

I play High Elves...haven't really figured out what their strong suit is other than always going first in combat lol


----------



## neilbatte (Jan 2, 2008)

In fantasy I play Chaos Dwarves, Empire and have 2 different builds for my ogres. Mostly play the chaos dwarves at the moment though but Ive always had an Empire army as backup and the ogres are for when I fancy a change. 40k I have Eldar and Chaos marines(slaanesh) armies painted up and have a large collection of marines ready for when I decide on a chapter and an Adeptus Mechanicus army based on witch hunters that I'm building as a project.


----------



## Lord Sinkoran (Dec 23, 2006)

tomb king-6 years
empire-5 years
khorne-4years can't wait for the new army book its amazing


----------



## Druchii in Space (Apr 7, 2008)

Right now, Dwarves, small army, 500pts, and just starting my Druchii army, although I only just re-entered fantasy in June ish time and it's gonna take a while to rebuild my army.

Previous to now, think I've had every army except Tomb Kings, and most of them at least 2K strong, my largest ever was Empire at 10K not inc Special Chars.


----------



## Liamo (Jul 16, 2008)

I've got a Vampire Count army under way at the moment, although I haven't worked anything out in terms of points values. I'd imagin its about 1,000 tho.

I really want to start a new Chaos army with the new book/minutures coming out. The minis are fantastic, but I've already got a back log of VC and AoBR stuff to put together/paint.


----------



## Green Knight (Feb 25, 2008)

For 40k I play dark eldar, daemon hunters, and space marines. For fantasy I play High Elves, Bretonnia and starting ogres


----------



## comrade (Jun 30, 2008)

Communist Separatist Imperial Guard (numbering 300 + troops, and 10 tanks, and a baneblade)

And I also have 

50-60ish Orks/Gretchin (soon to be 150ish)

40ish CSM/ SM hybrids


----------



## squeek (Jun 8, 2008)

Fantasy-wise I play O&G and dwarves currently. Both are relatively new still having not long got back in to fantasy, I used to play lots of different armies a long time ago.


----------



## LVix (Oct 18, 2008)

I have 500pts worth of Night goblins atm (other side of the WHFB Battle for skull Pass boxed set - there was NO way I was using the dwarves!  ) but I'm stuck on deciding what army I should collect atm: its either Warriors of Chaos or Vampire Counts.

I would have had Beasts of Chaos or Wood Elves but I refuse to have to play a wood spirit army to even get a draw (yes I am a terrible player tactically) and Beastmen have too many metal models atm for me to afford.


----------



## Flerden (Aug 17, 2008)

WHF Orcs and Goblins and Tomb Kings, perhaps starting Dark Elf Army
WH40k Word beares (csm)


----------



## newt_e (Jan 1, 2008)

For WH, I went with Hordes of Chaos (now warriors of chaos). Whilst that all got "re-arranged", I also bought up some skaven. My son likes Bretonnians, with a side dish of Empire.


----------



## arhain (May 6, 2008)

HIGH ELVES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

wh40k eldar and the guard


----------



## Snorri O'dubhda (May 14, 2008)

Dwarves, Skaven and wood elves.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Khornate Chaos, formally Tzeentchian, formerly Undivided (well, Archaon Undivided, so not really undivided). Not looking forward the new codex, considering Chaos Marines, Space Marines, and Vampire Counts have lost much of their flavour.


----------

